#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Habe ich eine bipolare Störung? >

## beno

fffff

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Beno, 
erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum. Ob bei dir eine bipolare Störung vorliegt, kann hier, glaube ich niemand aus der Ferne beurteilen.
Dass du Hilfe suchst, hast du ja schon gesagt, warum hast du dann so eine Angst davor, zum Arzt zu gehn?
Er will dir nicht reinreden, sondern helfen, damit es dir besser geht...

----------


## beno

hhhhhhh

----------


## lucy230279

aber es steht doch noch gar nicht fest, ob du Medis bekommst oder nicht.
Du hast vor etwas, was noch gar nicht existiert. Aber ich würde dich trotzdem dringend bitten, zum Arzt zu gehn

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Beno, 
bezüglich der verlorenen Erinnerungen Deine Kindheit betreffend. Gehst Du davon aus, dass das gute Erinnerungen waren oder könnten das auch negative Erinnerungen sein? 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## beno

jjjjjjj

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Beno, 
wenn Du schon Erfahrung mit Meditation hast, könntest Du Dir vielleicht ab und zu ein Eckchen Zeit freischaufeln um zu meditieren. 
Vielleicht besteht auch die Möglichkeit gemeinsam mit Deiner Tochter zu zelten, um ein paar Tage in der Natur Kraft zu tanken. 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## beno

jjjjjjj

----------


## Irma12345

Hallo beno
Ich kann deine Gedanken gut nachvollziehen. Vieles davon finde ich in meinem eigenen Leben wieder. Die Gedanken: "Ich muß durchhalten."  "Zähne zusammenbeißen und weiter". "Reiß dich zusammen,damit niemand merkt,wie besch...es mir geht"."Was werden die Leute von mir denken" 
Ich habe es sehr lange geschafft ,durchzuhalten.Aber dann kam der große Knall und nichts ging mehr . Ich war zu nichts mehr in der Lage ,außer schlafen . Duschen war Schwerstarbeit. Oft habe ich nicht einmal geschafft,mir die Zähne zu putzen
Was wird aus deinem Engel, wenn das bei dir passiert ,bevor sie erwachsen ist? 
Ist es nicht besser,du gehst zu einem Arzt und läßt dir helfen?Du mußt deswegen nicht gleich Medikamente nehmen . Dazu kann dich kein Arzt zwingen, wenn du nicht willst. Aber deine Angst ,"zugedröhnt" zu werden ,ist unbegründet. Ich nehme auch Tabletten und diese verändern mein Denken nicht. Sie fangen allerdings tiefe negative Gefühle ein Stückweit ab. So bin ich in der Lage ,meine Probleme anzugehen. 
Deine Angst ,für "beknackt" erklärt zu werden ,kenne ich auch . Aber zum einen ist deine Gesundheit,dein Leben,bist DU wichtiger,wie das Gerede mancher (dummen) Menschen.Und das nicht nur für dich selber ,auch für deine Tochter.
Außerdem gibt es immer auch Menschen, die einen verstehen.(Ich war überrascht,als ich feststellte,wie viele es waren) 
Ich wünsche dir ,dass du einen Weg findest ,damit es dir (und deiner Tochter) gut geht
LG Monika

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## U.S.

Hallo beno, ich wende zusätzlich auch Energiearbeit an, in Form von Reiki. 
Es ist sehr hilfreich bei Stimmungsschwankungen oder zur Entspannung bzw. Energie zu tanken. 
Ich habe es damals begonnen, als ich nicht so richtig mit meinen Symptomen klar kam und immer wieder Angst hatte, vor dem was das wohl für eine Erkrankung sein kann, die mich so aus der Bahn warf. 
Ich wollte mich von niemanden anderes mit Reiki behandeln lassen und sagte mir, wenn das irgendein anderer Mensch kann, dann kann ich das auch. 
So war es dann auch.  
Jedoch würde und habe ich niemals die medizinischen Untersuchungen weg gelassen. 
Da meine HÄ auch Akkupunktur macht, war sie darüber offen und statt bei beginnender Depression Tabletten zu nehmen (obwohl ich sie für den Notfall verschrieben bekam) machte ich dann intensiv Reiki. 
Letztlich ergaben die Untersuchungen dann Hormonschwankungen der SD. 
Ich war immer gut eingestellt und hatte viele Jahre die gleiche Dosis genommen und war nicht aufgeklärt, dass ich da mal die Dosis verändern muss. 
Einige andere Mangel kamen dann noch bedingt dazu, wie B12 oder Magnesium usw. 
Aber letztendlich ist dann immer wieder doch die Angst vorhanden, das dieser Zustand wieder auftreten kann. Wenn du schon mal damit belastet warst, nicht mehr Leben zu wollen, dann laß die Finger - nur von Energiearbeit, sondern gehe zum Arzt und lass wenigstens eine kleines und großes Blutbild machen.  
Ich hatte zwar diese Gedanken, nicht merh Leben zu wollen noch nie, aber Depris sind mir auch schon untergekommen.  
Das hilf bei der Ursache zu finden, und darum geht es letztendlich - die Ursache zu finden. 
Ich hätte früher nie geglaubt, dass meine Laufunsicherheit durch B12 Mangel kommen könnte usw. 
Wenn du es nicht für dich tun willst, dann tue es für dein Kind. 
LG Urs

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## SabiMa

Tja, bipolare Störung ist nicht eine alleinstehende Krankheit selber. Unter diesem Begriff fallen mehrere Launestörungen. Es gibt sehr viele Kennzeichen, die auch sehr leicht falsch beurteilt werden können. Aber die beste Auskunft findest du immer noch beim Arzt. Viel Glück! 
Ich bin im Internet auf eine interessante bipolare Selbsthilfegruppe gestossen, vielleicht bringen die Leute dich weiter...

----------


## Christiane

Die bipolare Störung wird auch als manische Depression bezeichnet und ist durchaus ein eigenstäniges Krankheitsbild. Das hat nichts mit Launen zu tun. Man kann sie gut mittels Psychotherapie und Medikamenten in einem erträglichen, lebenswerten Ausmaß halten.

----------


## SabiMa

> Die bipolare Störung wird auch als manische Depression bezeichnet und ist durchaus ein eigenstäniges Krankheitsbild. Das hat nichts mit Launen zu tun. Man kann sie gut mittels Psychotherapie und Medikamenten in einem erträglichen, lebenswerten Ausmaß halten.

 Unter dem Schirmnamen "Bipolare Störung/Bipolar Disorder" gehen mehrere Arten von Manie oder Hypomanie. Der Begriff "Manisch-Depressiv", stammt von Emil Kraeplin und wurde im XIX Jahrhundert mit dem neueren Begriff, "affektive bipolare Störung" ersetzt.

----------


## beno

jjjjjj

----------


## Christiane

Johanniskraut ist ein pflanzliches Antidepressivum, es hilft aber nur bei leichten Depressionen. Bei dir hat es m.E. bereits Krankheitswert, denn bei einer bipolaren Störung fallen die Depressionen heftiger aus. Versteife dich also nicht darauf, daß Johanniskraut dich glücklich macht. Es macht zwar nicht müde und auch nicht abhängig, geht aber Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten ein, z.B. mit der Pille. Es verlängert auch die Blutgerinnung, deshalb vor operativen Eingriffen und Zahnarztbesuchen unbedingt mit angeben! 
Warum sträubst du dich eigentlich gegen Medikamente? Sie werden im Allgemeinen gut vertragen und gleichen das ständige Hoch und Runter aus. Du kannst dann ein fast normales Leben führen. Es ist allemal besser, als ständig himmelhochjauchend - zutodebetrübt durchs Leben zu laufen.

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## Sterni

@Beno 
Du hast keine Psychischen Störungen. Wenn ich deine Worte so lese glaube ich das du einfach nur etwas überaktiv bist und viel von dir selbst Forderst was die Körperliche und geistige Leistungsfähigkeit betrift. Kurz gesagt : Du hast Stress und der macht dich Verhaltensauffällig " 
Ein Psychotherapeut würde in deinem Fall mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Verhaltenstherapie den Medikamenten vorziehen, da die Nebenwirkungen der Medikamente in deinem Fall in keinem Verhältnis zu deinem Grundproblem stehen würden. Warum mit Hammern auf Spatzen schießen wenn es unnötig ist ? 
Ach ja.. wer zum Psychologen/ Therapeuten etc geht ist nicht verblödet oder so.Im Gegenteil fast alle großen Manager oder Stars haben im Hintergrund nen Therapeuten, das ist derzeit in irgendwie.

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## Sterni

@Beno 
Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich hier im Forum und auch via PN nicht über Nebenwirkungen von Psychopharmaka schreiben, Grund hierfür ist das jeder Mensch individuell auf diese Gruppe der Medikamente Reagiert. Das heißt der eine verspürt nichts, der zweite ein bisschen, der dritte extrem...von daher würde dies nur zur extremen Panikmache führen, welche auch dir nicht gut tut zumal du nicht einmal weißt ob es wirklich nötig ist. 
Was deine Rektion auf Kriesenzeiten betrift möchte ich dir mitgeben das deine Reaktion garnichtmal selten ist. Im Laufe des Lebens denkt jeder Mensch irgendwann einmal dran dem Leben ein Ende zu setzen, bei Menschen die viele Kriesen erlebt haben kann so ein Phase auch öfter einmal vorkommen was letztendlich nicht unbediengt bedeutet das man es wirklich tut.

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## daniel27

hi ,beno . also ich wuerde dir raten mal was fuer dich zu tun um wieder  gut drauf zu sein . 
nimm dir doch mal zeit  fuer fitness und sport . oder  gehe eine runde schoppen . 
eine massage  ist auch nicht schlecht . und wenn du meinst das du krank bist und deine "symptome " dein leben beeinfluessen  solltest vielleicht doch zum arzt gehen  .   
solange du arbeitsfaehig bist  , ist alles halb so wild finde ich

----------


## beno

jjjjjj

----------


## lucy230279

@jerusha 
das Thema des Kongresses wurde geschlossen, weil wir es als unseriöse Werbung eingestuft haben. 
Beachte bitte auch unsere Forenregeln zur Alternativmedizin.  

> Beiträge über Geistheilung, Fernheilung, Handauflegen, Heilung durch Gott, etc. sind hier nicht erwünscht. Um solche Themen zu diskutieren geht bitte in dafür einschlägige Foren (Esoterik).

 Es werden hier keine öffentlichen Empfehlungen zu Geist-und/oder Fernheilung ausgesprochen.

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Lucy, 
jetzt wo du es sagst ... stimmt, hab ich mal etwas gelesen w/ Geistheilung etc. ... werde den Beitrag sofort löschen. 
Es war aber sicherlich keine "Empfehlung" von mir an beno, sondern eine "Frage", da sie das Thema "bioenergetische Meditation" angesprochen hatte und fest entschlossen bzw. schon dabei ist, diese Heilmethode auzuprobieren. Warum hat auf ihren Beitrag niemand reagiert? 
Da ich nicht wußte, was denn das nun wieder ist, habe ich hier im Forum gesucht und bin fündig geworden ...
Warum löscht man diese Beiträge nicht?  
Habe mich auch beim Thema "Chronische Rückenprobleme" gewundert, daß man die private E-Mail-Adresse von andi3 und seine Werbung für seine Praxis in verschiedenen anderen Beiträgen nicht bemängelt, obwohl in den Regeln steht ... 
Viele Grüße 
Jerusha

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Jerusha, 
ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.

----------


## Muschel

> Hallo Jerusha, 
> ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.

 Schade, daß Du nicht öffentlich antwortest, so könnte man sich hier viel Rätselraten ersparen.... *seufz*

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo beno, 
freue mich für Dich, dass Du einen Weg gefunden hast Deinen psychischen Zustand zu stabilisieren. Es zählt allein dass es Dir damit besser geht. 
Hier noch ein link: http://www.meg-hypnose.de/index.php?id=1 
Weiß nicht, ob Du damit was anfangen kannst, könnte es mir aber vorstellen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## beno

jjjjj

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo beno, 
ich werde dich mal aufklären :-).   

> habe zwar auch keine Ahnung, was Du mir für Empfehlungen geschrieben hast. Weiss so wenig wie die Andern hier. Aber wenn Lucie wollte, dass es gelöscht wird, wäre es wohl nicht so gut gewesen für mich.

 Es ging um die von dir angesprochene "bioenergetische Meditation", eine Form der Geistheilung, über die hier nicht diskutiert werden darf.    

> Aber wäre nett wenn Du mir auch einen kleinen Raum zum Atmen lassen könntest.

 Du schreibst hier in einem öffentlichen Forum, in dem jeder mitschreiben kann/soll, jeder seine Meinung vertreten darf. Wenn du nur Meinungen hören möchtest, die deiner eigenen entsprechen, dann ist ein öffentliches Forum sicherlich nicht der geeignete Raum.    

> Schreibe schon sonst nichts mehr in diesem Forum.

 Das ist deine Entscheidung, deine Art mit anderen Meinungen umzugehen. Niemand hat dich dazu aufgefordert nichts mehr zu schreiben.   

> Wollte mich doch nur bei Daniel nett bedanken. Aber habe mir schon gedacht, dass mir wieder jemand in die Quere kommt. Ich finde es schade.

 Du weißt überhaupt nicht, was ich geschrieben habe und arbeitest hier mit Unterstellungen. Dazu, daß du dich bei Daniel bedankt hast, habe ich mich sicherlich nicht geäußert.   

> Wenn Du schon so viel von mir liest,

 Ich lese hier alles - nicht nur deine Beiträge! Der Sinn eines Forums und der Verfassung von Beiträgen besteht darin, daß andere sie lesen können/sollen und ihre Meinung dazu äußern können. 
Viele Grüße
Jerusha

----------


## beno

bitte lasses doch einfach... werde ja aus diesem Forum verschwinden...bist mich schon gleich für immer los.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ beno @ Jerusha 
ehe es hier zu noch mehr Mißverständnissen kommt eine kleine Schilderung des Verlaufs (aus meiner Sicht).
Jerusha ist über den Begriff bioenergetische Meditation gestolpert und wollte wissen was das ist. Sie ist innerhalb dieses Forums bei Theomedizin fündig geworden. Aus Neugier (denke ich mal) hat sie dann bei Dir beno nachgefragt, was sie sich denn speziell darunter vorzustellen hat. 
Dann gabs den Hinweis von Lucy, der aber im wesentlichen auf eine Änderung im Alternativen Teil des Forums zurückzuführen ist. (vielleicht mal dazu die Erklärungshilfe durchlesen)
Darauf hin hat Jerusha ihren Beitrag gelöscht. (wegen der Forumsregeln) 
Es ist aber glaube ich nicht gegen die Regeln, (in die jemand sowieso nur Einblick hat wenn er in den Alternativen Teil wechselt) wenn Du beno beschreibst, dass Dir diese Meditationsform gut tut. Nur zum eigentlichen Thema dürfen wir sie wohl nicht machen. 
Am liebesten würd ich jetzt sagen vertragt euch wieder, hat doch eigentlich keiner was Schlimmes gemacht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

So jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema. 
Sich die Forumsregeln durch zulesen ist schon von Vorteil! 
@ Beno,
wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt oder dir etwas nicht passt dann ist das dein Ding!
Deswegen musst du nicht andere User von der Seite anmachen!
Wir hatten in der Vergangenheit genügend Probleme mit dem Alternativforum,
weswegen wir uns entschlossen haben dem mittels extra aufgestellter Regeln Einhalt zu gebieten!
Das ist für alle verbindlich, auch für dich! 
Wenn du gerne über solche Dinge "diskutieren" möchtest musst du dir ein anderes Forum suchen! 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## beno

- Gute Idee!!
Das wars.........

----------


## Ulrike 2000

och beno, 
Du wolltest doch sowieso nicht darüber diskutieren. Müssen wir auch gar nicht. Wir freuen uns doch aber auch, wenn uns jemand davon berichtet was er verändert hat, und was zur Besserung des Problems beigetragen hat. Das natürlich das Finden eines Menschen, durch den man sich bereichert fühlt, auch zur psychischen Stabilisierung beiträgt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. 
Da freue ich mich jetzt einfach mal mit Dir. 
Wie gesagt würde ich mich aber auch darüber freuen, wenn Du weiterhin darüber berichtest, wie es Dir so geht. 
Ganz liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

